
Loopt Looks for Engagement in Location Q&A - revorad
http://gigaom.com/2011/04/20/loopt-looks-for-engagement-in-location-qa/
======
tydanco
Good move for Loopt, but as I understand it it's a closed system for their
users. The better approach is from Localmind, which just won the startup
competition at Where2.0 yesterday, and can use checkins from not just Loopt
but Foursquare, Gowalla, Facebook Places, and others to be created to do the
same job. See Scoble's video reviews from SXSW, or just download the app. This
is the first iteration of Location which gets me juiced.

